# Looking for floating plants for Rainbow fry pond.



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Good morning everyone

I am looking for some kind of floating plant like water lettuce, with big leaves for my rainbow fry pond. Let me know if you have any and if you are looking for something maybe we can trade.

JAX


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I dont have anything with big leaves, but i have quite a bit of salvinia you can have. It does have the nice feature of having multiple roots, unlike duckweed with a single straight root. This provides fry with a bit more cover.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I have amazonian frogbit, you can have it, its maybe a square foot right now but the stuff multiplies pretty fast.

Whatcha got to trade?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the offer, Alta already said she has some frogbit for me. I also ordered some Water Lettuce from someone on TPT. Thanks to everyone who offered


----------

